# BOW for Ziggy last week



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Ziggy, he's a handsome boy.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's magnificent. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks all. His weekend started with the BOW which was awesome, but then 3 straight days of RWD. He’s getting close for sure!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Congratulations!!!


----------

